# My trip to Desaru fruit Farm in malaysia



## gadunka888 (Jul 19, 2009)

Here are some pics form when iwent to desaru fruit farm on the 20th of June

This is the plant the dragonfruit grows on. Its a kind of cactus. The dragonfruit taste like aloe vera.





The jackfuit ( the worlds largest fruit)





koi pond





Banana flower





This bunch of tiny bananas are taller than the tour guide!





Feeding time!  





underfed croc





Ostritches





some honey with herbal medcine inside





i don't think they are very happy....





enjoy! B)


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 19, 2009)

Great owls and I would like to try jackfruit! I've survived durian and even managed to enjoy it in a shake, despite the warnings. Does it taste similar?


----------



## gadunka888 (Jul 19, 2009)

jackfruit is sweeter and less smelly. jackfruit also is kind of rubbery( like squid lol) I really hate durians. The smell gives me headache...


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 19, 2009)

Peter said:


> Great owls and I would like to try jackfruit! I've survived durian and even managed to enjoy it in a shake, despite the warnings. Does it taste similar?


Cheers for you!!! You are one of the few caucasion who actually managed to enjoy and survived durian! I bought durian to my friend's place and the moment I open it, her whole place smell like durian for a week and try to feed her with it, she nearly puke. LOL!!!

I agree with Darth Mantis, jackfruit does taste sweet and rubbery texture. It is yellow in color like durian but the taste a little bit like mango + nutmeg but have a rubbery testure.


----------



## Rick (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice pics. I heard some owls hooting the other evening when I was out fishing.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 19, 2009)

I enjoyed the pics... thanks for sharing them with us!  I've never heard of durian; but I'm now positive I'll never go looking for it!  :blink: :lol:


----------



## Christian (Jul 20, 2009)

I really like Durian, but my fellows don't, so I didn't eat it as often as I wanted to.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 20, 2009)

Good show! I to will remember and stay away from it, anything that smells like what u describe would not like me!


----------



## chun (Jul 20, 2009)

ahhhh, i love durians, can chow through that stuff like no tomorrow...although those that can't stand the taste and smell of it thinks that durian tastes and smells like dog poo (don't know how they know how the latter tastes like). Jackfruits are delicious as well, dry, sweet and rubbery although i really can't describe the taste in words. Had a jackfruit tree at my grandma's place when i was a little kid in Malaysia which attracted a lot of snakes for some odd reason.


----------



## gadunka888 (Jul 21, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Good show! I to will remember and stay away from it, anything that smells like what u describe would not like me!


the durian doesn't smell like dog poo. actually, the smell is bearable for about 5 mins, after that you start puking. :lol: My dad and brother love durian, though. i used to like jacfruit until i tasted durian.... now i stay away from fruits that are similar to the durian..... can't stand chempedak as well....


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pics Darth mantis. I love jack fruit too but "chempedek" taste as good as jack fruit to me  

Ai yoo.. how come you don't like durian darth? some more being a Singaporean and don't like durian that is odd  You are not "Ang mou" right? :lol: 

[SIZE=8pt]Note: sorry for the Singaporean slang[/SIZE]  

during my trip i ate quite a bit of durian, the durian seller will open up the shell and bring the fruit out in seconds I am terrible at it!


----------



## gadunka888 (Jul 22, 2009)

wah... you got go singapore before meh? if you come again tell me first lah!  ( sorry for using singlish  ) erm.... i am not an ang moh but my chinese is horrible.  although i can't stand durian, i can chow chicken rice/ curry puff/ roti prata/ mango/ like no tomorrow lol. Strangely i am still underweight. I guess i have high metabolism


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 22, 2009)

Durian smell almost like rotten onion and taste like sweetened rotten onion!! LOL!! They are great....... I can eat them till I have sure throat!!

(p/s: I do not support Manglish and Singlish; to me it is an insult to English language. Although it gives the unique identity to Malaysian and Singaporean, most english speaking individual have a very time understanding it. I experience it first hand when I first come to America... I would have to repeat the same sentence 2-3x before my American friend could understand me!! LOL)


----------



## Opivy (Jul 22, 2009)

ughhh, I don't think I could handle durian. I have a hard time with smelly cheeses even!

Always wanted to get one for some pool bets with my buddies though lol.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 23, 2009)

pohchunyee said:


> Durian smell almost like rotten onion and taste like sweetened rotten onion!! LOL!! They are great....... I can eat them till I have sure throat!! (p/s: I do not support Manglish and Singlish; to me it is an insult to English language. Although it gives the unique identity to Malaysian and Singaporean, most english speaking individual have a very time understanding it. I experience it first hand when I first come to America... I would have to repeat the same sentence 2-3x before my American friend could understand me!! LOL)


Haha..another Durian lover  yah i can eat till i get fever  

I use Manglish only when speaking to Malaysian here in Houston


----------



## Opivy (Jul 23, 2009)

what do you guys think of frozen durian? I went down to the asian market today, and they only had it frozen =0

tried picking it up. It's super sharp, damn near cut me


----------



## inferno (Jul 31, 2009)

thats so awesome. jackfruit is great. durian has a stench but i but it was alot better there fresh.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 7, 2009)

Opivy said:


> what do you guys think of frozen durian? I went down to the asian market today, and they only had it frozen =0tried picking it up. It's super sharp, damn near cut me


THe frozen ones are usually from Thailand. Thai durian is alright but doesn't taste as good. i prefer the fresh one, especially from Malaysia.


----------

